
Python Level Challenge (Try on your Python level) - ainize
https://plc.pengin7384.endpoint.ainize.ai
======
z11
10/10 very easy

~~~
ainize
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PythonLevelChallenge/](https://www.reddit.com/r/PythonLevelChallenge/)
You can make quiz by posting on this subreddit!

------
xnorkl
10/10

Hire me Google.

~~~
ainize
Wow! Cool kk

